# Greetings from a tropical urbanite



## driftglass (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi all, I'm 19 and I live in Singapore. I've been writing since I was 10 years old, and I recently got started on drawing. I write fantasy, urban fantasy, science fiction, non fiction and postmodern fiction. 


My art portfolio


An excerpt:

"...Standard poses of the human anatomy—hands on hips, one shoulder forward; angled hip, weight on one leg, head tilted back; back arched, breasts forward; legs folded underneath, hands prowling out of the paper, eyes hungry.

Closeups of the face, hair lifted by a mysterious wind. Lips puckered; lips parted; lips turned up; lips turned down..."

I mostly read non fiction books. The only non fiction I read are short stories or anthologies. I'm interested in art, architecture, futurism, neuroscience, mythology, anthropology and a myriad other topics.


----------



## Nickie (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello to you, and welcome to the forums.


Nickie


----------



## Bilston Blue (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello driftglass, welcome to WF. Enjoy.


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 11, 2011)

Welcome to WF driftglass :hi:


----------



## Demonic_Angel (Jul 11, 2011)

Welcome, hopefully you enjoy it here and keep with the hobby long enough to have some fun with it. Good luck!


----------



## candid petunia (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello there. Welcome to the community.


----------



## theorphan (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello driftglass and welcome to the forums.    I hope your work into both writing and art is successful.


----------



## AvA (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey there, driftglass. Hope you'll enjoy it here.  If you don't mind me asking, which part of Singapore are you from? (Sorry, it's just part of being Malaysian :mrgreen: )


----------

